# Residential (B) ticket tool list



## carambola (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello all first post. Called to a new job and I'm wondering what to bring. I never received an actual tool list and I don't want to bring too much (more to get stolen) or too little (not able to complete what is expected). Been in for a number of years, but all that time was in the same shop. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

carambola said:


> Hello all first post. Called to a new job and I'm wondering what to bring. I never received an actual tool list and I don't want to bring too much (more to get stolen) or too little (not able to complete what is expected). Been in for a number of years, but all that time was in the same shop. Any help would be appreciated.


Hmmm... what comes to mind immediately is

2 channel locks
*****
magnetic level
good knife
stripper
claw hammer
a reliable tester

uuuhhhh.... hmmmm.... call your new boss and ask! That's what I always do if I'm unsure!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

FireInTheWire said:


> Hmmm... what comes to mind immediately is
> 
> 2 channel locks
> *****
> ...


I remember a green helper on my job with a 30 lb tool belt loaded with three channel locks, level and every imaginable screwdriver for a romex rough. it was quite comical.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

What local?


----------



## carambola (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm a Residential Wireman in LU 351


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

FireInTheWire said:


> uuuhhhh.... hmmmm.... call your new boss and ask! That's what I always do if I'm unsure!


This is good advice, shows you care and want to produce. You'll probably stand out from the beginning.


----------



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> I remember a green helper on my job with a 30 lb tool belt loaded with three channel locks, level and every imaginable screwdriver for a romex rough. it was quite comical.


I resemble that remark :whistling2:


----------



## carambola (Sep 15, 2011)

I am re-reading the by-laws and found a section for the Residential-B-Small Works agreement.
In that agreement, for future reference, is a Tool List;

6' Folding Ruler................................ Claw Hammer
Lineman's Pliers ...............................Tin Snips
Diagonal Pliers ................................ Hack Saw
Needle-Nose Pliers ........................... Key Hole Saw
Electrician's Knife .............................8" Level
Tool Bag, Pouch or Tool Box ...............Awl
Set of Small Allen Wrenches .............. Flashlight
Channel Locks - Large and Small......... Voltage Tester
Adjustable Wrenches - 6" and 12" ...... Wire Strippers
Set of Screwdrivers - stubby to 10" (5)
Set of Large and Small Phillips Screwdrivers


It was an excellent idea to call my contact, but by the time i checked back and saw it, the time was after hours.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

carambola said:


> I am re-reading the by-laws and found a section for the Residential-B-Small Works agreement.
> In that agreement, for future reference, is a Tool List;
> 
> 6' Folding Ruler................................ Claw Hammer
> ...


That is what you bring, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

crazymurph said:


> That is what you bring, nothing more, nothing less.


 
You are so wrong, everyone shoukld bring a roll of toilet paper, cause you never know!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> You are so wrong, everyone shoukld bring a roll of toilet paper, cause you never know!


YOU ARE WRONG...*Wet wipes*, store better smaller and keep well, work better.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> YOU ARE WRONG...*Wet wipes*, store better smaller and keep well, work better.


 
Great point, but I would have to watch them from being stolen off my truck as being compny purchased. The guys I work with will rob you blind.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Great point, but I would have to watch them from being stolen off my truck as being compny purchased. The guys I work with will rob you blind.


I keep them in my tool case.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

FireInTheWire said:


> I resemble that remark :whistling2:


If your'e working romex, leave the channel locks and level in the bag:thumbsup:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

You've got some experience so you know what to bring. Just don't bring power tools or KO sets. Bring the hand tools you need to do your job.


----------



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> If your'e working romex, leave the channel locks and level in the bag:thumbsup:


I've run conduit, emt and rigid... haven't done romex... yet!!


----------

